# Heather Killough-Walden's The Heat $1



## ewalden (Feb 28, 2010)

*Heather Killough-Walden's new book The Heat (The Big Bad Wolf Series) for $1.00*






_The women of Baton Rouge have often dreamed about Daniel Kane; his blue-black hair, sapphire-blue eyes and the muscular body that has so deliciously held many of them captive in bed. Lily St. Claire has dreamed of him too, but her dreams are different: Daniel approaches her in human form before there is a blinding flash of light. In the next instant, a large black wolf stands in his place, watching her through Daniel's piercing blue eyes.

Having returned to Louisiana after a decade away, Lily meets up with Daniel again. He's now the Police Chief of Baton Rouge, and she fast becomes victim to his Southern drawl, slow sexuality, and killer smile.

For Daniel, Lily St. Claire was the girl who got away. But when she returns and Daniel catches her scent, he knows that his attraction to her is something more; she was always meant to be his. Beautiful golden-haired and golden-eyed Lily St. Claire is his Dormant, the one woman on Earth meant to share his life and become his mate. Dormants are rare and more precious than anything to an alpha, for Hunters continue to viciously attack the werewolf community, ever dwindling their already scant numbers - and Dormants are the only females alive who can bear werewolf children.

Just as a murderous crime wave breaks out in Baton Rouge, Daniel forces his mark upon Lily for her protection. He soon learns, however, that even his mark can only protect her so far, as she finds herself the prey of both werewolf and Hunter alike. 
_


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Heather, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it; we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar; specifically, this means that you may not suggest your OWN book in Book Corner threads.  Our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Also, please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you. And there are threads at the top of the Writer's Cafe with further information on promotional opportunities here at KindleBoards

Thanks for being part of our little community! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## HRKW (Feb 28, 2010)

Here is an excerpt from the book, The Heat, by Heather Killough-Walden....

“What are you going to do to me? How do I… change?” Lily asked.
At the thought of turning Lily St.Claire, Malcolm’s crotch tightened. His grip on the glass tightened as well and he had to force himself to put it down once more before he shattered it between his fingers.
He knew his gaze was darkening and that his pupils were expanding when she gasped quietly and sat back in her chair, her lips parting in quick, shallow breaths.
“You’ve heard the wives tale about being bitten by a werewolf, no doubt?” Malcolm finally asked.
She nodded.
“It isn’t a wives tale.”
Lily blinked. “Oh.”
He grinned and leaned forward on his elbows. He waited for her next question, which he knew was coming right up.
“You…. You seem more like vampires than werewolves,” she told him truthfully.
He could understand her confusion. After all, she had yet to see any of them change into their true forms. “Where do you think the legends come from, Lily?”
“You mean that people have been confusing werewolves for vampires all this time?” she asked.
He laughed. He loved the effect his laughter had on her. She fought hard not to close her eyes and allow it to wrap around her like a vice. Finally, he leaned back in his chair and draped his arms over the arm rests. “Werewolves love the taste of blood. It soothes us, feeds us, gives us strength.” He paused, spearing her with a hard look before he added, “It turns us on.” He let this last bit drip from his tongue, his accent heavily laced with desire.
Lily bit her lower lip.
He continued. “Our eyes change, our teeth change, we age slowly and we heal from nearly all wounds. Contrary to myth, we can control when and where we change into wolf form, so most of the time – we don’t. You can see where the vampire fables come into play. ”
She seemed to mull this over, all the while watching him with that stubborn wariness. “What do you do when people start to notice that you haven’t aged in thirty years?”
At this, he chuckled again. “In the year twenty-twenty, Malcolm Cole the author will be in a horrible boating accident and his body will never be found.” He paused, letting the information sink in before he continued. “There is an island home in the Pacific waiting for me. I will wait until a sufficient amount of time has passed, and continue with my life elsewhere.”
“Is that what all werewolves do?”
“Generally speaking.” His eyes darkened and his tone lowered as he added, “It is very easy for people to die, Lily.”


----------



## mmoritz (Mar 10, 2010)

*Killough-Walden gives us the perfect book in which to escape the passion, gluttony and financial carnage of the weekend. And for such a great price! Oh - and it's about family, too, in it's own werewolvian way. I couldn't put "The Heat" down and I'm sure that I will read it again. Can't wait for the others!*

M Moritz - Chicago


----------



## mmoritz (Mar 10, 2010)

*THE HEAT - HEATHER KILLOUGH-WALDEN*
I dreamt of this book - when I finally put it down and went to sleep. I look for Daniel Kane when a Harley drives by. I'm always on the lookout for green eyes like Malcolm Cole's - but as of yet haven't found any. This is the first book in Heather Killough-Walden's wolf series - The Big Bad Wolf Series - and it creates a sexy, dangerous, romantic, paranormal world set primarily in Baton Rouge, Louisiana, where Daniel Kane has just been appointed police chief, the youngest ever. Kane rides a Harley Night Train. He has blue-black hair, sapphire-blue eyes, wears black jeans and t-shirts over his muscular frame and under his motorcycle leather, and he speaks in the slowest, sexiest, most effective southern drawl - but with that Louisiana twist - you know cher? And he is an alpha werewolf of the most impressive variety, set upon golden-haired, golden-eyed Lily St. Clair as his mate. Lily originates from the south but is no southern belle. In the tradition of Killough-Walden's heroines, she is fierce and feisty, never afraid to throw a punch or attempt to defy the odds in dangerous situations. She is also incredibly drawn to Kane, although fighting it as much as possible. The draw between Lily and Daniel is so intense; and so sexually tense. But this isn't a simple, wolf-meets-girl romance. There is so much else going on - amongst the members of Daniel's pack, his family and competing wolves. It's original, exciting, passionate and leaves you wanting more and/or beginning it all over again.


----------



## ewalden (Feb 28, 2010)

There is a new blurb up, do you think this one is better or worse than the original, which is in the original post.

New one:  "Lily St. Claire is a simple, if beautiful Southern girl who has no idea what she is in for when she decides to move back to her home town in Louisiana after a decade of being away. But between the two very different alpha werewolves who instantly begin fighting to claim her as their mate and the serial killer who has her in his sites, she's about to find out. "


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I enjoyed your wife's (I believe it is your wife?) other books so I will be picking this one up as well.


----------



## HRKW (Feb 28, 2010)

Here is another short excerpt:

With great courage, she slowly pushed her covers aside once more and slid off of the bed until she was on her knees on the soft, plush carpet.
Equally as slowly, she extended her hand toward the wolf. He paused as she knelt before him and then, eyes shining bright, he came forward, and very gently nuzzled her out-stretched palm with his muzzle. This brought a smile to Lily's face that she simply couldn't control. As if in response to her smile, the wolf gently licked the tips of her fingers.
It tickled and Lily suppressed a giggle. "How do I taste?" she asked, without thinking.
There was a sudden flash in front of her and she blinked to find Daniel standing over her, gazing down at her through eyes that were mostly pupil. "Sweet," he said. His tone was so low it was nearly a growl and his fangs had extended once more. "Promising."


----------



## HRKW (Feb 28, 2010)

Sequel to The Heat:

The Big Bad Wolf series, Book Two: The Strip 
Due to be released February, 2011

Excerpt of The Strip:

Cole turned his attention back to Claire. He listened carefully as her heart beat fluttered wildly. Her cheeks had become rosy. He could smell adrenaline coursing through her blood stream. But just beneath it, faint and ever so enticing, was the intoxicating scent of her arousal.
Again, his hunger spiked and his right hand grasped the table a little harder than he needed to as he pulled out the chair that Claire's friend had abandoned and gestured to it questioningly.
"Do you mind if I sit down?" he asked.
She hesitated. And then she cleared her throat and shook her head. "No, please. Sit." 
He could sense that she had wanted to say no. Despite the fact that she was obviously attracted to him, her defenses were up. He wondered why. 
She was certainly beautiful enough to have attracted all manner of dangerous scum in her life, and he could understand that such a penchant would cause her to be cautious toward men. But they were sitting in a crowded club with a good ratio of very large bouncers. It wasn't just the fact that he was a man that was scaring her.
It was him, specifically.
He took a seat and studied her carefully. She blushed beneath his scrutiny. 
"I'm&#8230; I'm sorry," she said, blushing a little more. "It's just that you look very familiar to me."
The waitress came with their drinks and Claire immediately grabbed hers and took a long, deep pull. Cole watched the smooth column of her throat as she swallowed the liquid. She didn't put it back down until it was half empty.
Now she smiled. 
His breath caught, his gums aching where his fangs wanted to break free. He felt himself begin to harden and he had to reign his wolf in, forcing it to heel when all it wanted to do was hunt down its mate and fuck her like there was no tomorrow.
Her tongue darted out for a fraction of a second to lick the moisture off of her top lip. Malcolm's vision began to swim with tiny stars. He felt a change coming on; he was losing control. He'd never - ever - lost control before. What was happening to him? Why did she have this effect on him?
He decided he needed to touch her. Like a moth to a flame.
When she released her bottle, he offered her his hand. "I'm Malcolm."


----------



## ewalden (Feb 28, 2010)

MLPMom said:


> I enjoyed your wife's (I believe it is your wife?) other books so I will be picking this one up as well.


Yes, she is my wife, and thank you very much for the kind words.

Eric


----------

